# Seeding/cycling a new filter



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

So I'm planning on upgrading my filter from an XP3 that is a PITA to an Eheim 2075. Would running both filters for 2 weeks be sufficient time to seed the new media? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

i highly doubt...

Why is XP a PITA?


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Would suggest splitting the media between the new filter and old filter, as long as it is not out of the tank water too long during the transfer should be ok. Then just keep the 2 running for 2 weeks.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

skfish said:


> So I'm planning on upgrading my filter from an XP3 that is a PITA to an Eheim 2075. Would running both filters for 2 weeks be sufficient time to seed the new media?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Your xp3 has 2 trays for media, 1 tray for sponge pad. 2075 has 3 trays, bigger trays for bio-media. You should be able to put all the media from your xp3 to your eheim and still have room for eheim's own media.

By doing that, you will still lose some but it should not be much that your fish will suffer from it. A few days should be good to seed the media.

But keep in mind you are not going to be able to remove the old media eventhough you are seeded the new media. You can only have X amount of bacterica to support the X amount of fish. Just because now you have more space for media doesn't mean you will increase your amount of bacteria. So if you are going to remove the old media, do it gradually, small amount each time, say half the tray each time, and cut the feeding in half.

Hope this help.


----------



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

PITA to clean the mechanical (foam) because it is at the bottom of the filter. The filter seems to be having decrease in the mechanical capacity. I'm cleaning the foam more often and nothing has changed in the tank. The flow from the filter is great when it is clean it decreases drastically after 8-10 days. I've even cleaned inside the impeller housing and no difference.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds like something is off...
I ran 2 XP3s on my 125g for over a year with an inch/g of fish and twice daily feedings. Plus plant detrius getting in there.
I only replaced the top micro foam every month or so and went months without touching the bottom pads.
When I did get around to pulling it apart, you couldn't see the bottom but it still ran fine.
I also ran 2 x 20 and 2 x 30 pads in the bottom tray.
I rinsed the bottom pads in the canister and re-used them a lot too.
Not sure why yours is not performing so well.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

2075 is a great choice, I've had mine on my 72 BF for a year now and it works great not sure why the xp3 is not performing for you. I run xp1's on my 22 long tanks and they keep the water pristine. I also run Purigen in all my canister filters as well.


----------

